# Tenant Insurance Advice



## BigGuy (Feb 11, 2012)

So I just signed my lease for an apartment in Queen West with my Fiancee and am looking to get some tenant's insurance for the place before we start moving everything in. I currently have a quote from TD Meloche Monnex for $19.58/month with:

Bronze Solution
$1,000,000 Liability Coverage
$20,000 replacement of personal property
$1,000 Deductible
Sewer Backup (would this be covered by the landlord's insurance?)

Wondering if anyone has any advice on this plan or has other recommendations for a company. Thanks!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can ask your landlord if their property insurance covers sewer backup. I think most do, but worth it to check. 

Also, if you're not in the basement, I don't think sewer backup would be a big concern - it might smell bad in the place for a while but your belongings shouldn't be damaged. 

I haven't had tenants insurance for years but this seems like a reasonable price, to me.


----------



## BigGuy (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. We are actually on the Main floor and Basement, while there is another unit on the 2nd and 3rd floors. I will send him an email to ask about this. Thanks.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

My recommendation is to shop around. You have only provided a quote from one company. It is best to talk to at least three companies to get quotes, then you can choose the best one. You can get a discount if you don't smoke as well as on your car ins if you buy with same company. You can also talk to an insurance broker. My annual insurance cost is around $210, go by the full amount and not the monthly payment. If you are on the main floor the sewer backup is something you may want to protect yourself rather than relying on LL.


----------



## BigGuy (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips the-royal-mail. I also checked with RBC ($70+) and State Farm ($25.11) for the equivalent coverages. I will keep the sewage coverage on there (it's ~$2 a month). I figure calling them should also lower our rates (both uni grads, no smokers)


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

My guess is that your landlord will have sewer backup to fix the walls, floors, electrical that gets destroyed when sewers back up but you will need coverage to protect the personal contents.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

My experience has been that Condo building insurance does not protect the individual units at all. I don't how much insurance policies vary by province, but in Alberta, it is rare for any home insurance to come 'standard' with protection against water backup.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Landlord's insurance does not generally cover damage to tenants' contents, unless you can legally prove the damage was due to negligence on the part of the landlord, in which case his liability insurance would pay. But even then only after a long court fight with his insurance company, which has a lot deeper pockets than you do.


----------

